# Schnittstelle REA-JET Etikettiersystem TCP/IP



## Knally (16 Juli 2020)

Hallo SPS-Forum,

ich stehe vor der Aufgabe ein Etikettier-/Signiersystem der Marke REA-JET mit einer Siemens SPS (1512-F1PN ET 200 SP) zu verknüpfen.
In dem zugehörigen Dokument des REA-JET (siehe Anhang) - bezüglich der PLC-Schnittstelle - wird ein TCP/IP Protokoll beschrieben mit dem Daten ausgetauscht werden können und Druckaufträge etc. gestartet werden können. So weit so gut... Allerdings wird mir nicht ganz ersichtlich ob deren TCP/IP Protokoll "dem" Standard oder einem Standard entspricht.
Benötige ich neben meiner vorhandenen PROFIBUS/PROFINET Verbindung noch was anderes ? Kann ich die "gewünschten" TCP Protokolle (mit entsprechendem Lese/Sende Bausteinen) im TIA Portal raus/reinbekommen ... ?

Für mögliche Lösungen und Vorschläge - wie ich die benötigten TCP/IP Nachrichten senden und empfangen kann, auch unter Verwendung von Drittmodulen, oder nicht - wäre ich echt dankbar und bin gespannt . Bisher hatte ich nur den Genuss mit Standardschnittstellen (PROFINET und CANOpen) zu arbeiten, bei denen ich keine "Spezialsachen" verwenden musste.


----------



## Knally (16 Juli 2020)

Nach diversen Emails mit dem technischen Support und einem Telefonat bin ich etwas schlauer geworden, da diese fest der Meinung waren dass es ein Standard TCP/IP für den Standard LAN Anschluss sei. 
Bekomme ich denn auch "Standardmässig" meine Daten zur SPS  (ohne irgendwelche GSDML Dateien) ?


Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass, was bei Siemens als "offene" TCP Kommunikation bezeichnet wird (siehe: https://support.industry.siemens.co...-(open-communication-wizard)-?dti=0&lc=de-WW)

mit dem entsprechenden Konfigurationstool (Verbindungsherstellung/ DB Erzeugung) zum Ziel führen wird (?) 
Über die Profinet Verbindung tausche ich dann ganz konform meine "nativen" TCPs aus - und die Nachrichten an und von dem REA-JET werden dann gemäß Standard TCP-Header verschickt (?) und ich kann die Daten der TCP Nachrichten mittels den entsprechenden FBs "TRCV"/"TSEND" schreiben und auslesen ? (Datenstruktur dann eben in Form der REA-JET Protokollstrukturen im Handbuch?)

Ich nehme an im TIA Portal ist der erwähnte "Open Communication Wizard" der Supportseite dann direkt am Baustein TSEND_C aufklappbar ?
Kann ich da jetzt einfach meine "30" Bytes gemäß der REA Datenstruktur an den "Data" Eingang legen ? Sollte es dann funktionieren ?
Über Anregungen und Vorschläge zu der genannten Vorgehensweise würde ich mich echt freuen  Ich teile auch gerne das Herausgefundene.


----------



## Knally (7 August 2020)

TSEND_C / TCON Bausteine funktionieren bisher nicht wirklich. Einrichtung habe ich gemäß der PDF "Offene Kommunikation" und deren Beispiel gemacht. IP Adresse sowie Subnetzmasken solten passen.
Dennoch geben die Bausteine als STATUS Rückmeldung den Fehlerzustand "80CE" heraus beim Aufbauen der Verbindung... 
"80CE" soll laut Doku "Lokale IP Adresse ist 0.0.0.0" 
Ich weiss jedoch noch nicht genau was ich umstellen *müsste" habe die nämlich nirgendwo so eingestellt.
Weiß jemand mit dieser Meldung umzugehen ?


----------



## Dock (19 Juli 2021)

Hallo Knally,

Habe jetzt die gleiche Aufgabe eine Siemens CPU1214  mit einen REA-Jet CLJ Drucker mit Druckdaten über TCP/IP mit Daten zu versorgen.

Hast du dieses Problem lösen können.


----------

